# cant get my marineland c-220 to suck water?



## bfabian (Jan 14, 2010)

i just boaught a marineland c-220 i set it all up now i cant get it to suck water any tips?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Fill it up first. If it still won't work, prime the intake tube manually (inhale from the end that goes in the canister.

Is it new or used?


----------



## bfabian (Jan 14, 2010)

its new


----------



## bfabian (Jan 14, 2010)

ive tryed priming it too


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You have air stuck somewhere. Is the canister full of water? The c series uses a primer button right? Pump it rapidly until hoses are full of water, then turn on.


----------



## bfabian (Jan 14, 2010)

should i put water in the filter will that help it suck?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

the marineland C's prime just like a sunsun just make sure you are pushing in the primer button fully and do so with a few rapid pushes, it should spit air out the intake/outflow each time you press it if not you may want to check you got everything setup right


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

bfabian said:


> should i put water in the filter will that help it suck?


Yes, you need to fill it up with water. Then prime.


----------

